# Asgard Mini Drip Tips



## ace_d_house_cat (10/9/21)

Hey guys, 

Thanks to @M.Adhir for the Asgard Mini RDA. I think I have found my perfect squonking setup now. 

I love the shorty drip-tip that it comes with but I'd like one in another colour (perhaps red) - can anyone point me in the right direction?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

